# Sir, Whats your Address?



## MedicPrincess (Feb 9, 2006)

So, the patient I was registering coded.  He had been c/o of ABD pain.  When I got in the room, he looked like he was in a pretty good amount of distress.  Pale, SOB...looked bad.

He stopped answering my questions shortly after I got in his room.  Figuring he need a minute, I just waited, watching him.  Then it hit me, we wasn't breathing.

I tried to call for help from the nurses in the ER.  They were a little busy with the 2 codes EMS had brought in back to back.  So I grabbed a couple medics that were headed back to their trucks, hit the Code Blue button on the wall, and the 3 of us went to work.

Code team came, found a couple of Medics and a registrar doing CPR on an ER patient.  Not one single nurse from the ER came around the corner to find out why someone pused the Code button in their room.

Since they were there, I gathered the family and took them where they could wait.  And here comes Nursezilla - the charge nurse.  And off we go to the DON's office.  Along with the "Your just a registrar, who do you think you are calling a code in MY ER" speech.  

She finished her tirade, the DON asked me what happened.  He sent me on my way and had his "if you would have called for a Dr Love (manpower), when you knew you were getting dual codes, you would have had the people there to take care of the patients that you were not able to.  then you wouldn't have registrars doing CPR in your ER" talk with her.

She's hollering about calling my boss and the Medical Director for the Medics.  The MD for the medics is also on of  the DR's that was working in the ER that day.  Guess she won't have to go very far.


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice!

Nothing wrong with working a code in the ED as a street provider....

Ask PaRescue - we were at one of the City's older, run down community hospitals when we saw an ambulance come in WAY TOO HOT....Turns out, it was Rescue, and they were a little short-handed working a code.... when we asked if they needed a hand... I ended up doing ventilations.....  I then had the CRNA in the ED for the code ask me how I'd confirmed the tube.........


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 9, 2006)

EMTPrincess - you were there, and you did the right thing for the patient.  Never apologize for that.  And good for you!

How did it turn out?


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 9, 2006)

Next time you just lookright into that Nursezilla's eyes and say. "I'm here to kick *** and chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of gum."

Great job...little miss nursey needs to re-evaluate the way she's handling multiple patients.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL...I like that Wingnut.

The guy had a pulse when I left work.  I have to be careful who I ask about patients.  Some of the nurses pretend to guard patient confidentiality like its the crown jewels.

I say pretend, because they only guard certain patients and at certain times and with certain people.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 9, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Next time you just lookright into that Nursezilla's eyes and say. "I'm here to kick *** and chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of gum."
> 
> Great job...little miss nursey needs to re-evaluate the way she's handling multiple patients.



Somebody watches too many John Carpenter movies, but there's nothing wrong with that.

But they're right, Princess.  Never apologize for attempting to save a patient.  After all, doesn't the hospital you work at require everyone to be CPR certified?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 9, 2006)

Actually, no.  Not everyone of the employees is required to be CPR certified.

Pretty much all Non-Patient care jobs do not have the CPR requirement.

If a pt codes, we are just supposed to call for help and stay with the patient.  Never, ever touch a patient....it might hurt a nursies feelings.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm Reminded when Jack N finally had it with nurse Ratchet Wingnut...





~S~


----------



## nyc.ems (Feb 9, 2006)

hey princess,how come you are always in trouble with nurses?


----------



## Ecnalubma (Feb 9, 2006)

hah. This is why I turned my certification clinic side also. I'm an EMT and a CNA, so if I'm working on the ambulance and this kind of thing happens, I can point to the fact I'm a CNA also.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 9, 2006)

FF, yes I do, I love them   LOL Stevo!  :lol:

Princess, I guess I'm naive to assume that they would be grateful to have someone with your training in the position you have, THANK God you got the new job, how much longer now anyway?


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 10, 2006)

nyc.ems said:
			
		

> hey princess,how come you are always in trouble with nurses?


 
No doubt!! You seem to get into more trouble at this ED you work in than any 10 people put together...:unsure:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

nyc.ems said:
			
		

> hey princess,how come you are always in trouble with nurses?


 
Oh maybe its because while most of the people in my department consider the patients health and welfare is "not their job" and are oblivious to a patient who has real needs (be it a warm blanket, to go to the restroom, something to drink, or CPR), I have this nasty annoying habit of making the patient I am taking care of my #1 priority for the time I am with them.

Sometimes, the results in the nurses getting caught with their pants down so to speak.  MOST of them appreciate the extra eyes, and someone to take care of the meanial tasks (like getting that blakent or cup of water).  Some of them are so busy tripping over their egos and saying things to support staff like "Your just the registrar" or "Dont we have a housekeeper, theres some water on the floor" or "Wheres that tech, I need the bed in Room (whatever) changed" (that by the way is acutally the responsiblity of the nurse assigned to that room), that they get their feelings hurt when someone other than them does anything for the benefit an their patients.

And does everyone here know what happens when you hurt Nursezilla's feelings?


----------



## Stevo (Feb 11, 2006)

> And does everyone here know what happens when you hurt Nursezilla's feelings?



it's not pretty....





of course you _might_ post a sign Princess

*THE RECEPTIONIST WILL SEE ONLY THOSE WHO ARE ABLE TO SPEAK IN FULL SENTENCES.               ALL OTHERS PLEASE SEE NURSEZILLA*

Then you could sit back , page her, while telling those whom have used their very last breath to come to your door that she's responding....

Princess on PA _"Nursezilla to the reception area, for patient not breathing please...."_

Patient; (agonal resp with look of utter contempt)

Princess to patient; _ Nursezilla will be right with you Mr. Bluebloater"_

Pateint: _gurgle.._

Princess on PA _"Nursezilla to reception, patient unresponsive"_




........in the  perfect poetically just world Nursezilla would have just positioned herself on the can

hypothetically speaking of course 

~S~


----------

